

Monsanto's Linked to Fatal Kidney Disease Epidemic: Could It Topple the Company? - tim_hutton
http://www.alternet.org/environment/monsantos-linked-fatal-kidney-disease-epidemic-could-it-topple-company

======
pwg
Single page link for those who prefer to read the article whole instead of
arbitrarily chopped up into five parts:

[http://www.alternet.org/environment/monsantos-linked-
fatal-k...](http://www.alternet.org/environment/monsantos-linked-fatal-kidney-
disease-epidemic-could-it-topple-company?paging=off&current_page=1)

------
madaxe_again
No. They'll suppress this, and continue business as usual.

In fact, they'll probably find a way (most likely the usual of just funnelling
cash to "scientists" and media folks) to put a positive spin on it, win
popular approval, and get a load of cash from the government in the process.

Remember, these people aren't American, and therefore, in the eyes of an
American company, aren't people.

"When glyphosate is used according to label directions there is no concern of
harm to the kidneys," said Monsanto spokeswoman Erika Campuzano. "This
herbicide has been thoroughly reviewed and registered by regulatory agencies
around the world."

"It's their fault," said Monsanto spokeswoman Erika Campuzano. "We have a bit
of paper that says so."

~~~
smoorman1024
Well at least the US ended their dispute with El Salvador as the Article
points out in it's post script.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/04/business/international/el-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/04/business/international/el-
salvador-ends-dispute-with-us-over-seeds.html?_r=0)

------
tim_hutton
Glyphosate was banned in Sri Lanka on the basis on this. The ban was lifted
two weeks later: [http://www.newslaundry.com/2014/07/14/exploring-gm-foods-
par...](http://www.newslaundry.com/2014/07/14/exploring-gm-foods-part-ii-the-
curious-case-against-glyphosate/)

------
joshdance
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

